# Corsair 350D



## wiwi (Aug 16, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair 350D
Asus Maximus V GENE
Intel i5 2500K@4.7Ghz
Corsair Vengeance Blue 2x2Gb PC12800
Corsair GT 120Gb
PSU CM 700W

*Mods:*
Simple Water Cooling

just for fun


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice attention to detail


----------



## wiwi (Aug 16, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Nice attention to detail




thxs dude


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 16, 2014)

awesome cable management....... clean build..... no gpu?


----------



## Kira (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice tubing & cable management
The red's ram would be better
And should finish by putting a GPU


----------



## Darksheep (Sep 21, 2015)

Simple but very cool , love the cover over the PSU. What carbon fiber wrap did you use ? 

Why not gfx card or is this a work pc only .


----------

